# Best market goat grain



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am going to go pick up our two market goats for my sister and I today. The breeder currently feeds dominator by associated, but I don't know if I will be able to find that at a feed store near me and I'm not sure if how high quality it is either. Nutrena sounds like a good feed, but apparently it can be dangerous to other animals and possibly even my goats. Any other feed suggestions? I'm looking for a quality feed thang hopefully won't completely break the bank. Also, how much grain should I feed them a day? They need to be at least 70 pounds by our fair at the end of September. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think if you look through the meat goat section, there should be threads on what people feed. Also look through the 4H section.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever you do, do not give them any new stuff. Buy a bag or two from the breeder so you can transition slowly over to what's available in your area.
17% protein or higher.:wink:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We ended up buying Nutrena Showmaster. The breeder gave us about 15 pounds of their previous grain, so we are switching over slowly.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We have found out over the 7 years ive shown goats that impulse by purina show feed is a great feed to bulk your goats in a short time. You do need to transition feeds tho. The feeding we do which is somewhat cheep i guess.. We feed our show goats 8 oz of impulse and add 4 ox of steam rolled barley or oats works and add 4 oz of showglo(this is per goat and fed twice a day) so our goats gain muscle an have a grain in their diet without getting a huge gut. This is our starting feed program we use over the summer, so i hope that kinda helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When i got my first goats , i fed them Purina Goat Chow. 
I didn't know anything and thought i was feeding them well. I gave them alfalfa hay and minerals. When i met the vet i am using now , it was for a checkup and to learn more about my girls and what they needed if i wasn't already supplying it for them. My vet thought he was going to see some sad looking goats but when he came out to the paddock at the clinic , he was met by four very well groomed and taken care of girls  They looked "absolutely wonderful" , that was his exact words. He asked what i was feeding them and I said Purina . He shook his head and mumbled , thats probably why they look so good. He said his wife hated that brand ( she has goats ) and she feeds something else that is costly and she swears by it , but they don't look as good as my girls do. I will not forget that comment. It put be on cloud nine for a while , lol. I felt great that they looked and were healthy 
I have them on a different grain now , one i mix on my own and they do look good , but not as good as they did back then , i have to admit. 
Not sure if it had something to do with the food though.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They are getting a tiny piece of alfalfa each day and 1.7 pounds of grain each right now. They are eating well and starting to actually like people. My sister's goat isn't as scared of us, but I can sometimes pet mine too now.

We have been taking them out on leashes every day to let then get some exercise. How long before fair should we really start exercising them and working on bracing?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Showrite. I use either fat and sassy or climatizer.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anybody feed ADM feeds?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ADM feeds are good.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok. I feed my does the 36% concentrate supplement. And my kids the 18% goat power meat grower! Seems to be ok


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The does don't need that on a regular basis. Usually that is added in to increase a lower protein feed.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I feed it with a 12% corn gluten and soy bean hull pellet!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

bclev said:


> Does anybody feed ADM feeds?


Yes, I do. I also feed their milk replacer and their mineral.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

bclev said:


> Ok. I feed my does the 36% concentrate supplement.


I'm curious as to why you would pay for that kind of protein when they don't need it and could never utilize it? Even 18% is borderline on utilization unless your hay is crappy or you're feeding grass hay.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Well it's actually very reasonable price wise! And my feed salesman tells me it's to b fed with shelled corn so therefore you don't have to feed much of either!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed Blue Seal meat goat grower pellet.


----------

